# K Choice



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just received my new lights for my Coralife fixture 8000k.I am currently using 6700,10,000.Which of these would be a better combination for the red in plants...8000k 6700k or 10,000k 8000k.Has anyone used or are using 8000K lighting.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I use 8800K (not 8000K) lights and like it better than either the 6700K (too yellow) or 10000K (too bright white).

From a purely asthetic aspect, the GE9325 (Aquaray) is probably the best PC bulb for showing off red plants as it has a very pink/purple tint. Unfortunately this bulb doesn't come in 96w size, only 55w.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well i going with 2 65w 6700 and the 2 55w 8000k unfortunately when taking out the 10,000k they broke there were so stuck on there.I don't remember it being that hard when i changed the antinic when i first got the fixture.Does anyone have this problem with straight pin PC's when changing a bulb that been on there for awhile.I am happy with the color of the tank now.I wish i had the chance to see how the other combination would looked like.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

paul unfortunately when a bulb is on the connection for a while sitting above water humidity and moisture cause a bit of corrosion and the pins stick and some will break off or pull out of the bulb. when u put the new bulb in u may want to put some dielectric grease to help with this in the future. I have also noticed that the cheaper made bulbs do this more often than the better quality ones. They do sell some water proof endcaps that may stop this also but I do not have them.


----------

